# How do you feel?



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

About the state of play in todays' hobby?

I would like to hear how you the keeper feels about your hobby, perhaps you might like to write in your own words, what is happening how it could affect you.

We have a section on the website entitled Hot Article, with a subject section entitled Mushroom Topics, where private keepers submit their feelings and views of the marketplace.

Would you like to contribute?

Pro Keepers' Lobby: 'Left Wing Right Politics' -- Home to Pro Keepers' Alliance

Rory
PKL/PKA


----------

